# Create my own bull nose edge on tile?



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

As a rule on ceramic tile you can not. The vitrified portion is very thin, and bullnosing the tile will expose the softer more porous interior, as well as possibly removing/changing the color and texture.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

BMacDona:

Instead of trying to put a bull nose on a regular field tile, you can also just do what thousands of other people do, and that's simply to put a filet of grout between the exposed edge of the regular tiles and the painted wall.

I did that in every bathroom in my building, and it looks fine. If you want to see pictures of what that looks like, post again.


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

You don't mention what kind of tile. As stated, ceramic or porcelain wouldn't work. If it's a natural stone tile, you can use a honing stone:


----------



## bmacdona (Jan 31, 2009)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> BMacDona:
> 
> Instead of trying to put a bull nose on a regular field tile, you can also just do what thousands of other people do, and that's simply to put a filet of grout between the exposed edge of the regular tiles and the painted wall.
> 
> I did that in every bathroom in my building, and it looks fine. If you want to see pictures of what that looks like, post again.


I would love to see pictures. Please send link or attach. Thanks


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

The finished bullnose pieces you buy are glazed and baked. And these are what you should be using along that edge. You CAN accomplish this with the regular ceramic tiles, but it is tedious.

After you have ground the profile you want, polish it as much as you can with fine sandpaper. Then, there are three ways that I know to proceed.

Paint the edge with epoxy paint.
Just brush on clear epoxy. (It will give a shine, and just may match in color... though not likely)
Mix in some appropriately colored dust from your grinding with clear epoxy, and paint the edge with that.
Just remember that this color will wear off from foot traffic over time, and have to be redone occasionally. But the same thing eventually happens to factory bullnose. Edges just do not like the grit on shoe soles.


----------



## Doak (Jan 31, 2009)

I am in the process of tiling my bathroom wall/ shower. My question: Where the tile meets the shower, should I have the tile touch it directly or have a grout line? I would like to avoid a bullnose tile because of limited space and cutting involved. If you have pictures of what you did I would like to see them.
Thanks,


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

:bangin::lol::wallbash:

Now some of that stuff right there (above) is the worst advice I have seen in a long time on any Internet forum. It's no wonder this country is in the condition it is in.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

This clip will give you an idea of the kind of looks and colors you can acheive. She will show you how to mix the epoxy stuff up about half way through the video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEfforZfNA8

In this case, she pours it in a mold, but it paints well too. She uses glass beads, but any coloring dust (like your tile grindings will work)

Ignore the "installers" who tell you something cannot be none unless it is done with the factory pieces they happen to know about. Craftsmen will, instead, just go ahead and get it done.

There's a whole world out there most guys who pull up to your house in a pickup know nothing about. You just have to learn how to think outside the limited trades box.


----------



## RobandStacey (Oct 28, 2008)

O.K. Bud, What is the proper advice. I look to this site often for hints and tips even on projects I may not even be doing. Just to Learn. Which tips above were bad and which were o.k. And what is your advice?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

angus242 said:


> You don't mention what kind of tile. As stated, ceramic or porcelain wouldn't work. If it's a natural stone tile, you can use a honing stone:


Of course you can do this with porcelain tile. The two baths I'm working on now have bullnose tile that this was done to by the manufacturer.
Ron


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

angus242 said:


> ...If it's a natural stone tile, you can use a honing stone:


Yup that works fine. And, if the tile has the tumbled affect, take a large lag bolt and drag along the cut edges. It will remove chips at an irregular interval and look almost identical to the factory edge. Touch up with the honing stone and no one will be the wiser.


----------



## Brownie75 (Apr 15, 2011)

*Ceramic tile bullnose*

Ok here's one for ya. This is regarding the outside walls of a tile surround shower.
Has anyone ever tried to bullnose tile after the tile was installed? (e.g. creating a 90* corner with the tile. Allowing the thinset to cure, take a 4 1/2" grinder with a stone grinding wheel and carefully shape a bull nose.) I realize this will be a huge dust ball and probably more work than most would try and tackle. 
Does anyone have experience in attempting?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

It is easier and more controllable using a belt sander to soften outside corners in that fashion.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Brownie75 said:


> Ok here's one for ya. This is regarding the outside walls of a tile surround shower.
> Has anyone ever tried to bullnose tile after the tile was installed? (e.g. creating a 90* corner with the tile. Allowing the thinset to cure, take a 4 1/2" grinder with a stone grinding wheel and carefully shape a bull nose.) I realize this will be a huge dust ball and probably more work than most would try and tackle.
> Does anyone have experience in attempting?


I cannot see this as a visual improvement to the job, regardless of the tile format.
Ron


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Ron this technique is do-able but a few things must be in order first.

1. The tile must "lend-itself" to the operation.
2. The bottom side of a cut tile may have to be filed smooth to eliminate any grid lines that may be exposed on the edge of the tile.
3. The correct silicon carbide sanding paper makes things easier.
4. Edges near the floor or ceiling would be a concern and probably have to be done by hand using a diamond file.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Bud Cline said:


> Ron this technique is do-able but a few things must be in order first.
> 
> 1. The tile must "lend-itself" to the operation.
> 2. The bottom side of a cut tile may have to be filed smooth to eliminate any grid lines that may be exposed on the edge of the tile.
> ...


If one DIYer in a 1000 could accomplish this task, not making the job look like a beaver gnawed the edges, I'd be stunned. Freehanding a consistantly uniformed radius curve requires serious experience.
I think your looking at the task through your experienced eyes.
Maybe the poster will take some before and after photos for us.
Ron


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Actually, unless bull-nose tiles simply aren't available to be bought, I can't imagine why anybody would want to go to all the time and trouble to try to make your own.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

DrHicks said:


> Actually, unless bull-nose tiles simply aren't available to be bought, I can't imagine why anybody would want to go to all the time and trouble to try to make your own.


Something doesn't look so good and this is the most economical way to theoretically make it look better.
They sell edging that caps the end of tiles with no bullnose. I'd look into that before I whipped out a grinding tool.
Ron


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Ron6519 said:


> Something doesn't look so good and this is the most economical way to theoretically make it look better.
> They sell edging that caps the end of tiles with no bullnose. I'd look into that before I whipped out a grinding tool.
> Ron


Yeah. The few times I've opted to not use bull-nose tile (for one reason or another) I've just made the "edge" out of grout. Not a big fan of it, but it can be done in a way that looks decent.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> If one DIYer in a 1000 could accomplish this task, not making the job look like a beaver gnawed the edges, I'd be stunned. Freehanding a consistantly uniformed radius curve requires serious experience.
> I think your looking at the task through your experienced eyes.


And that is exactly why I suggested using a belt sander. A belt sander would make this do-able for a novice. Hell, I wouldn't even attempt to grind the edges with a grinder, that will never work. But then, I've been doing this for thirty-five years and in addition to knowing what works, I also know what doesn't work.



> The few times I've opted to not use bull-nose tile (for one reason or another) *I've just made the "edge" out of grout.*


Man...I hate it when people do that crap. I see it now and then and I just smile.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Bud Cline said:


> :bangin::lol::wallbash:
> 
> Now some of that stuff right there (above) is the worst advice I have seen in a long time on any Internet forum. It's no wonder this country is in the condition it is in.


Kinda like a tile man giving electrical advise?

http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/what-wire-my-switch-outlet-box-100849/


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Bud Cline said:


> Man...I hate it when people do that crap. I see it now and then and I just smile.


Well... Sometimes, if bull-nose tile isn't available, it's about your only choice. Obviously it isn't ideal.


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Apr 10, 2011)

they make a blade for a wet saw that will make somewhat of a 1/4 round edge on tile. not sure of the manufacture of this tool its been a few years. it is usually used for natural stone tile such as marble and granite and it i will leave a smooth semi polished edge. you may also want to check out some of the tools used in granite counter tops. my want to check tools from Gundlach or QEP. you could possibly color it with porcelain paint


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> rjniles: "Kinda like a tile man giving electrical advise?"


Yow and I was as wrong as I could have been on that score. In fact as soon as I realized my mistake I returned to the forum and said so. I let my desire to offer a quick reply to the OP override my common sense that time. I'll be more careful in the future.

If your objective in bringing up that matter here in this thread is to embarrass me, you are going to have do better than that. :yes: I wonder if you have ever been man-enough to publicly admit your mistakes Niles. I doubt you have.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

rjniles said:


> Kinda like a tile man giving electrical advise?
> 
> http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/what-wire-my-switch-outlet-box-100849/


 It's electrical "advice".
You "advise" someone.
You give someone, "advice".
Ron


----------

